# Totally Tuckered Tatumn...



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Ever wondered what could do *this* to a fluffbutt?

[attachment=31606:tuckered.jpg]

I finally know. Scroll down to find out... :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

why yes, that *is* a pine needle dangling from my little boy bits...what of it?
[attachment=31616:the_pose.jpg]
ooh, lookie! it's nature's dog chewie!
[attachment=31614:stick.jpg]
off I go.
[attachment=31613:running_away.jpg]
d'oh! changed my mind!
[attachment=31615:tate_cha...his_mind.jpg]
I'm a *BOY*. I don't care that my feet are getting filthy! Just look at me GO!
[attachment=31612:butt_ass_wild.jpg]
okeedokee. i'm takin' this leaf and i will see y'all *later*!
[attachment=31617:there_he_goes.jpg] 
*THE END.
*[attachment=31619:the_end.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL - I've been waiting for the second part of your post.....and it was well worth it.

That Tatumn is some spunky little guy, can Tchelsi keep up with him? Are they best buds yet? I love black and white pictures.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> LOL - I've been waiting for the second part of your post.....and it was well worth it.
> 
> That Tatumn is some spunky little guy, can Tchelsi keep up with him? Are they best buds yet? I love black and white pictures.[/B]


I wouldn't call them BFFs yet Pat, but they have come SO far! They play all the time! And it's not just Tatumn instigating the play either, tho Tchelsi doesn't realize we know it. 

*don't tell anyone, but I actually caught them cuddling last nite* :shocked:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: I know very well about pine needles dangiling form all sorts of places! Wait until you get a little pine sap stuck in there too! :HistericalSmiley: Gosh I love those action shots! I really need a better camera. Mine would just be a white blur! Tatumn is getting cuter and cuter! How is Tchelsi doing with the little scamp?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Darling pictures of a sweet happy baby!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> How is Tchelsi doing with the little scamp?[/B]


They're doing amazingly well. I'll have some pix to post of the 2 of them together - hopefully tonight.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-that's one Tuckered Tatumn-he's sooooo cute Heidi :wub: :wub: :wub: I just love when they lay flat like a pancake :biggrin:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What beautiful action shots. He is such a doll :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He is one adorable baby, and I love all the pictures!! (There seems to be one missing, though...  ) See how happy he is with you! He's a lucky little boy.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> He is one adorable baby, and I love all the pictures!! (There seems to be one missing, though...  ) See how happy he is with you! He's a lucky little boy.[/B]


?
which picture is missing?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494061
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cute (poot) picture of Tatumn and Tchelsi.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494064
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: well, right you are Miss Linda! I think I need help with the caption on that one...are you up for it?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

He is just the cutest little guy! Nissa wishes he lived closer so she could give him lots of kisses!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank heavens for little boys :wub: I am glad Tchelsi is playing nicely now . Sarah


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Thank heavens for little boys :wub: I am glad Tchelsi is playing nicely now . Sarah[/B]


Yes, thank heaven for little boys! The whole "boy fluffbutt" thing is still so foreign to me, but I just couldn't be more delighted that we finally have him! And he's much more of a cuddlebug than Tchelsi is. And when I hold him, he hangs on tight. *sigh* I had always heard that boys are more cuddly...in this case it is definitely true!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That was an adorable picture story! Great shots and great subject.
Loved "the end" picture. LOL!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494098
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He sounds like Matrix....but then again, I've never experience a girl fluffbutt...but Matrix is a mama's boy for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

TATUMN IS SOOOOOOO DARLING! What a fun boy he must be. Heidi thank you for sharing him with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, Tatumn is too adorable! :wub: Hehe, I love the last picture.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha is he running on a pool cover? He's so sweet, and his hair is growing in nicely too.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> okeedokee. i'm takin' this leaf and i will see y'all *later*!
> 
> 
> > This is the best!!! I adore it when they tuck their little hineys under and GOOOOO!
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg :wub: :wub: LOVE THE PICTURES especially THE END :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Loved the story, loved the pictures, love the boy. Love love love all around lol.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Tatumn is gorgeous, I love all those photos. He is such a cutie.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Tatmumn is wonderful......I need more photos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aw he is so sweet!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cute (poot) picture of Tatumn and Tchelsi.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: well, right you are Miss Linda! I think I need help with the caption on that one...are you up for it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great pics! But are you going to leave us hanging like those pine needles? A "poot" picture??? Just that term reminds me of catching Annie hanging around the back of Sophie like it was a soft-serve ice-cream machine. Fortunately, that was before I got my camera or I probably would have taken a picture. :brownbag:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494126
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carcyle, we really do need to get the kids together again. Matrix is just so cute and sweet...and I know Tatumn would love him!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a cute boy Tatumn is! :wub: I love the b/w pics!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

What a cutie pa-TOOT-ie! **hint, hint** Let me think of a caption for the pootie pic: "I told you not to pull my finger," or "This is the difference between boys and girls!" or "MOM!!! Tatumn's pootin' on me!"


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Pudding and Marshmallow does that all day!!


----------

